# Royal Blue VT Spawn



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

Two royal blue veiltails are the first betta pair to spawn in the new and improved spawn room! They just went in yesterday and the male has begun a very nice bubble nest. I'm going to give them another day or so to get acclimated to one another before letting her loose. 

Obviously with this spawn it's a bit of a wild card. Spawning royal blues never results in just royal blues because, sadly, they don't breed 100% true. There should be a few royal blues in there but probably more steel and turquoise betta. With this spawn I actually hope to start a line of steel blue VT anyway so hopefully these guys can produce some quality offspring. 

The other offspring, the ones that I do not keep for breeding, will be for sale as soon as they are old enough to safely ship out! If you are interested be sure to get in contact!

Here are some pictures of the pair. They are both stunningly blue!


----------



## rivuleterudition (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, you have two wonderful, very vibrant royal blue bettas! They are both stunning, I hope that some of the fry develop colour like that! Good luck, I hope that all goes smoothly!


----------



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

rivuleterudition said:


> Wow, you have two wonderful, very vibrant royal blue bettas! They are both stunning, I hope that some of the fry develop colour like that! Good luck, I hope that all goes smoothly!


Thank you! They are very nice fish. I hope to get some very nice royals as well as some steel blues out of this spawn. The steel is what I am going to try and develop more. I really would like to get a nice line of steel blues for show and sale.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those colors!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So glad your shop is near me. xD


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

The female and male are together now. The male has built a very nice nest, hopefully the female can produce enough eggs to fill it! Here are a few pics. In going to try and catch them while spawning to get some live action pictures!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

The female laid a ton of eggs and all those little fry hatched yesterday morning. If I had to guess, there are about 200-ish fry in there. I added a few plants and a dropper of infusioria before the female laif her eggs just to see how that would work for giving the fry something to eat early on. If nothing else, it gives infusoria a chance to populate the tank.

Here is a quick picture of some of the fry. I will get some more later!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is this spawn still going? I'd love an update, if you have the time.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would like to know how they are doing also, I love their colors and it seems like it is off to a good start.


----------

